# مشششششش ممكـــــن ... إدخل وشوف بنفسك مش هتصدق عنيك !!!!



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف أقول إيه *

*شاهد بنفسك *

*وقول تعليقك من فضلك *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWeGt-B1LZc&feature=player_embedded#at=342
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2011)

الرد الأكلشيه :

حوادث فردية

يتم التحويل للتحقيق

طظ فى مصر

ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## BITAR (22 مارس 2011)

*هى دى مصر*
*لا*
* تغييييييير*​


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2011)

*لعبه جهنميه ..الاخوانجيه اخفوا الاستمارات المختومه بالرغم من توافرها بكثره  عشان ما يبقاش قدام الرافضين للتعديلات سبيل للتصويت غير انهم يصوتوا في الاستمارات الغير مختومه فتصبح اصواتهم باطله و بكده حبايبنا الاخوانجيه محترفي الغش و التزوير يقدروا  يبطلوا اصوات الرافضين للترقيعات الكستوريه ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FWeGt-B1LZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *هى دى مصر*​
> 
> *لا*​
> *تغييييييير*​


 
*خلينا نشوف هيعملوا إيه في صاحبة الدفتر *

*أنا خايف يحاكموا المصور !!!*

*ليه يا ولد بتصور الحجات الوحشة دي التصوير حرام *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مارس 2011)

هذا التصويت

هو الفاتحة

لكى تظل مصر  "*تصوَّت*" كل أيامها


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 مارس 2011)

*أمر عادى بالنسبة لمصر

فقدنا كل شيئ

ربنا يستر من اللى جاى​*


----------



## bob (22 مارس 2011)

*يا جماعة انتم مضايقين نفسكوا ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في بلدنا دي مشيوا الحزب الوطني اللي كان بيوفر علينا اننا نروح نشارك و يطلع النتيجة زي ما هو عايز 
دلوقتي الوضع اختلف 
الاخوان بينزلونا نشارك و برضه بيطلعوا النتيجة اللي هم عايزينها
مش عارف ليه حاسس ان الجيش ليه اليد العظمي في كل ده علشان يمشي خطته الموضوعة و بسرعة لتسليم البلد للرئيس اللي جاي*


----------



## esambraveheart (22 مارس 2011)

*الي ميدان التحرير يا رجال*
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 مارس 2011)

*قولت الانتخابات مزورة والنتيجة معروفة والاستفتاء دة تحصيل حاصل
وسمعت تريقة لما شبعت

ربنا يستر من اللي جاي
*


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2011)

التزوير روح السياسيين الذي يتنفسوه.

يبقى السؤال... كيف حصلوا على هذه الوثائف وتم تصويرها؟


----------



## noraa (22 مارس 2011)

بفرد انك  رحت ميدان التحرير اقول لهالك بختصار مش على الدنيا السلامعلى جميع  المسيحين  كل السلام  مضروبيين بالنار محبوسين  لا دية  لناااااااااااااا]


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 مارس 2011)

*كلمة واحدة اقدر اقولها

بـــــــــاطــل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

لن أقول غير كلمه واحده
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2011)

عجبتنى تلك الكلمات فى الفيس بوك

زغرتي يا أم فادي ...الاستفتاء كان على الفاضى

زغرتي يا أم سمير ...الاستفتاء كان بالتزوير

زغرتي يا أم لمبي ...يا حلاوة صوابعنا البمبي

زغرتي يا أم مختار ...دا أيامنا اللي جايه مرار

زغرتي يا أم مروه ...راحت انجازات الثورة

زغرتي يا أم ريمون ...اللي قالوا لاء أربعه مليون.

زغرتي يا أم حمدان ...بكره هيمسكونا الأخوان

زغرتي يا أم آيات ... بكرة البنات يلبسوا عبايات

زغرتي يا أم حبيب ...بكرة شبابنا يلبسوا جلاليب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2011)

*اتخدعنا بكلمة التغيير
اتاريه تغيير اشخاص مش تصرفات
بكل اسف​*


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اتخدعنا بكلمة التغيير​*
> *اتاريه تغيير اشخاص مش تصرفات*
> 
> *بكل اسف*​


 

*الأشخاص دول يا دونا*
*كلهم يشربوا من نفس النبع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> *الأشخاص دول يا دونا*
> *كلهم يشربوا من نفس النبع*​



*فعلا حبيبتى معاكى حق 
ربنا يرحمنا :94:*


----------



## كوك (23 مارس 2011)

_*طيب وبعدين يعنى *_

_*ربنا يستر*_

_*شكرا على الفيديو*_
​


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2011)

الله يكسفكو يا مصايب العالم كله بيتفرج على فضايحكو صوت وصورة
 وعجبى على ثورة خدت ناس فى ريعان شبابها


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2011)

*اخواتى الاحباء رجاء محبه عدم التطرق لاحاديث جانبيه وحوارات لن تفيد فى شىء ​*


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2011)

_الله سيدين سرائر الناس_
_شكراا للفيديو فريدى_​


----------



## besm alslib (23 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخواتى الاحباء رجاء محبه عدم التطرق لاحاديث جانبيه وحوارات لن تفيد فى شىء ​*


 

*:big36: بس اوقات في ردود مستفزه شويه تخليكي تتكلمي غصب عنك*​


----------



## fredyyy (23 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخواتى الاحباء رجاء محبه عدم التطرق لاحاديث جانبيه وحوارات لن تفيد فى شىء ​*




*رجاء من الأخت دونا 
*
*حذف المشاركات المستفزة *


----------



## Alexander.t (23 مارس 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجه عن سياق الموضوع
*


----------



## fredyyy (23 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *تم حذف المشاركات الخارجه عن سياق الموضوع*


 
*شكرًا مينا على تعبك *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

*هتفضل زي ماهي لا تغيير*​


----------



## MAJI (27 مارس 2011)

الاخوان المسلمين
وهل يجنى من الشوك عنب ؟
الرب معكم
شكرا على الفيديو الفاضح للوثائق


----------



## انجي حنا (27 مارس 2011)

:t19::ab9:*احنا عارفين النتيجة من الاول 
ولعلمك 77% قالو لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا و33% قالو نعم*


----------

